# Bachmann 2-4-2T



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

Fellow vet and local G scaler today received the Bachmann 2-4-2T locomotive. Gave it a quick test run between periods of rain. Ran extremely well right out of the box with six wheel pickups. Could see Gunny's smile if you were standing behind him.




 EDIT: realized I should have capitalized the G.


----------

